# Procedura installazione aggiornata?

## mrl4n

Sto cercando di installare su un notebook utilizzando l'ultimo stage autobuild 20090623.

Ho notato che parecchie cose sono state aggiornate dall'ultima installazione che ho eseguito oltre un mese fa, ma la cosa più strana è l'errore che ricevo quando prima di compilare il kernel cerco di copiare la configurazione del kernel del CD con 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6
```

: "No such file or directory".

Come se non bastasse terminata l'installazione appena riavvio un'errore del tipo "invalid root partition" mi blocca prima del caricamento di mouse e tastiera...

Esiste un'aggiornamento della guida all'installazione da minimal CD?

----------

## Apetrini

Che guida hai seguito per l'installazione ? Te lo chiedo perché alcune persone sbagliano guida, trovando in rete guide vecchie...

Ti da l'errore perche il kernel che stavi utilizzando non aveva l'opzione per il /proc/config.gz abilitato o l'estensione di config.gz è cambiata. Da qui probabilmente hai sbagliato a configurare il kernel. Vedo che vuoi usare genkernel, purtroppo non l'ho mai usato, sempre configurato a mano, quindi aspetta suggerimenti da altri.

Il punto comunque è che devo compilarti un kernel che funzioni.

----------

## mrl4n

L'handbook che ho sempre utilizzato...

----------

## Apetrini

Ok, ma perche chiedi se esiste un aggiornamento della guida? Il link che hai postato ha la guida aggiornata al 14 giugno 2009.

Scusa ma non ho capito qual'è il senso del post, cosa vuoi sapere realmente? O dove hai precisamente problemi.

----------

## mrl4n

Cercherò di essere più chiaro...l'ultima installazione che ho eseguito seguendo l'handbook quasi due mesi fa con l'utilizzo di uno stage autobuild aggiornato al periodo è terminata perfettamente senza nesun intoppo (almeno all'installazione del sistema di base   :Laughing:  ) il tutto seguendo alla lettera il procedimento spiegato.

Ieri ho provato a ripetere l'esperienza su un notebook con uno stage autobuild aggionato al 23/06.

Seguo i passaggi e tutto funziona fino al punto della compilazione del kernel; io fin'ora ho utilizzato genkernel e quindi seguendo l'handbook eseguo il passaggio 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6
```

 e qui il primo errore "no such file o directory" (due mesi fa tutto ok).

Termino l'installazione e avvio per la prima volta il nuovo sistema: al controllo del filesystem un messaggio mi avvisa che la patizione di root non è valida; tutto questo prima del caricamento di mouse e tastiera, per cui impossibile intervenire (mai successo 2 mesi fa).

Messaggi diversi dopo l'aggiornamento di portage e di grub, insomma un'installazione che ho già fatto altre volte ma che adesso per qualche motivo non riesco più a completare.

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusa la domanda stupida, ma il file /proc/config.gz esiste?

Chiedo perché mi sembra che sia necessario qualche modulo del kernel affinché quel file sia presente.

Alla fine quando leggi "no such file o directory", uno dei due file è mancante (lo so che è ovvio e banale, però si fa giusto per parlare e cercare di capire meglio).

Ora si tratta di capire quale.

----------

## mrl4n

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Scusa la domanda stupida, ma il file /proc/config.gz esiste?
> 
> Chiedo perché mi sembra che sia necessario qualche modulo del kernel affinché quel file sia presente.
> 
> Alla fine quando leggi "no such file o directory", uno dei due file è mancante (lo so che è ovvio e banale, però si fa giusto per parlare e cercare di capire meglio).
> ...

 

Non per essere polemico...ma cosa significa??

Forse non sono stato chiaro quando ho detto che fino a due mesi fa seguendo la procedura descritta dall'handbook, tutto andava alla perfezione, oggi no...

Dove è scritto che devo creare manualmente il file config.gz?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Non per essere polemico...ma cosa significa??
> 
> Forse non sono stato chiaro quando ho detto che fino a due mesi fa seguendo la procedura descritta dall'handbook, tutto andava alla perfezione, oggi no...
> 
> Dove è scritto che devo creare manualmente il file config.gz?

 

No niente polemiche, mi sa che hai interpretato male il mio messaggio.

Chi ha parlato di creare manualmente il config.gz?

Quello che mi sembrava che fosse chiaro nel mio post precedente, è che mi pare, che affinché il /proc/config.gz sia presente, (ripeto mi pare), è necessaria qualche opzione nella config del kernel!

Se tale supporto non è compilato, niente config.gz!!!

EDIT

Anzi! Mo te la dico proprio la cosa che deve essere sicuramente compilata nel kernel per avere /proc/config.gz:

```
General setup --->

    [*] Kernel .config support

        [*] Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz
```

Se non compili sta roba, di sicuro avrai sempre no such file or directory!

----------

## mrl4n

Credo che ti sbagli...l'handbook dice di copiare la configurazione del kernel del cd dopo aver fatto l'emerge di genkernel e prima di configurarlo e compilarlo.

Se non avessi già ripetuto l'operazione (come credo anche tu almeno una volta) non sarei certo che anche usando genkernel e quindi prima di aver configurato qualsiasi cosa il comando 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6
```

 funzionava senza problemi.

Non so se il nuovo stage che sto utilizzando non tollera molto l'uso di una configurazione automatica e privilegia la configurazione manuale...quindi in questo caso l'handbook potrebbe aver bisogno di una revisione   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

OK ok..... Il fatto è che io non ho mai usato genkernel: mi rifiuto!!!  :Smile: 

Il fatto che l'handbook dica certe cose non significa che lo si debba per forza seguire alla lettera.

Quando compilo un kernel per la prima volta su una macchina, e come ti dicevo lo faccio sempre senza genkernel, per prima cosa do make menuconfig, e poi utilizzo questo per compilare i driver che servono al funzionamento delle periferiche. Inoltre, sempre sull'handbook, sono segnalati altri moduli da compilare, che sono fondamentali, e sono indicati qui (codici 3.2, 3.3, 3.5, 3.6). Basta, per il resto non ti serve altro. Una volta fatte queste cose io ho sempre avuto un kernel pienamente funzionante e operativo su tutte le periferiche.

Ora, tu magari vuoi continuare ad usare genkernel: fallo! Però vedi allora se per caso in genkernel è cambiato qualcosa proprio rispetto a questo config.gz, o semplicemente, prova a verificare, intanto, se quella voce che ti ho detto nel precedente post è compilata o no.

----------

## djinnZ

genkernel ha cambiato struttura e comunque quel metodo è sbagliato, se proprio vuoi clonare una configurazione copiala nell'apposito file in /etc/kernels (siccome lo ho già spiegato più di una volta non lo ripeto, cerca nel forum).

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> No such file or directory

 

provo a ripeterti con un esempio alcune delle cose cose che ti ha già detto fbcyborg:

```

cloc3@gentoo-live:~$ cat pippo>cartella_che_non_esiste/pippo

-bash: cartella_che_non_esiste/pippo: No such file or directory

cloc3@gentoo-live:~$ cat pippo>cartella_che_esiste/pippo

cat: pippo: No such file or directory

cloc3@gentoo-live:~$ echo >pippo

cloc3@gentoo-live:~$ cat pippo>cartella_che_esiste/pippo

cloc3@gentoo-live:~$ 

```

gli altri problemi, sono probabilemente legati al fatto che non hai compilato tutti i driver necessari all'hardware del nuovo notebook. se hai bisogno di usare la tastiera nelle prime fasi di avvio, ne puoi compilare il modulo built-in nel kernel. se è una tastiera usb, naturalmente, dovrai mettere built-in anche i moduli del kernel.

----------

